# NYC Snowboard Shops!!!! Please help!!!



## Guest (Sep 14, 2009)

So I was wondering if anyone knows of any good snowboard shops in NYC? Aside from your typical DC, Burton shop. I mean Manhattan though, not anything on the island. I think I have been to every single one 25 times over again. 

Anything would help!! Thanks!!!


----------



## mOnky (Feb 8, 2009)

NyInfamous'Girl said:


> So I was wondering if anyone knows of any good snowboard shops in NYC? Aside from your typical DC, Burton shop. I mean Manhattan though, not anything on the island. I think I have been to every single one 25 times over again.
> 
> Anything would help!! Thanks!!!


Manhattan is an island.. :laugh:
Have u checked out.. Emilio's in Queens, Homage in Bklyn or NY Pipe Dreams in Manhattan
I've only been to Emilio's once before.. but i'd rather stay on the island :cheeky4:


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

I know it's not Manhattan, but have you tried sending a pm to Surban Blend? They are in upstate NY, but the guy has been great about hooking members up with what they need.


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2009)

mOnky said:


> Manhattan is an island.. :laugh:
> Have u checked out.. Emilio's in Queens, Homage in Bklyn or NY Pipe Dreams in Manhattan
> I've only been to Emilio's once before.. but i'd rather stay on the island :cheeky4:




LOL....yes yes Manhattan is an island!! I meant Long Island though :-0

Anyway, good lookin out on the shops! Those look real good, especially Homage in Brooklyn. Im definitely gonna hit that up on Saturday. I am looking up the NY Pipe dreams, but they seem to be closed? Do you know if they went out of business or something? I am also calling the number and its disconnected. I hope they didn't go out of business that place looks real awesome. Thanks again!


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2009)

killclimbz said:


> I know it's not Manhattan, but have you tried sending a pm to Surban Blend? They are in upstate NY, but the guy has been great about hooking members up with what they need.


I havent heard of Surban Blend before, but I will be checking it out now! Thanks!! When its not snowboarding season I find myself doing everything related to snowboarding....going to every shop, checking out all the new stuff, watching boardin videos, strappin my snowboard to my feet and jumpin around the house, etc etc lol


----------



## laz167 (Nov 27, 2007)

Even if these shops are open they wont have 2010 gear trust me, not even the Burton store.These shops wont have new gear til october at best. Your best bet would be Surburban Blend since they have an actual running website.


----------



## talman3eb (Feb 13, 2009)

i think ny pipe dreams closed, theres a big going out of business banner hanging out on their awning.


----------



## mOnky (Feb 8, 2009)

talman3eb said:


> i think ny pipe dreams closed, theres a big going out of business banner hanging out on their awning.


WTF! i need to get there quick.. to the bat mobile :laugh:


----------



## laz167 (Nov 27, 2007)

Well if you gotta come to Jersey try Pelican Ski,Specialty sports,Mount Everest and Method board shop although they moved and I called the owner and he said they would be opened this month, they will have nice gear in there if they're open.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

NyInfamous'Girl said:


> I havent heard of Surban Blend before, but I will be checking it out now! Thanks!! When its not snowboarding season I find myself doing everything related to snowboarding....going to every shop, checking out all the new stuff, watching boardin videos, strappin my snowboard to my feet and jumpin around the house, etc etc lol


A lot of shops have 2010 gear now. Not everything from every company, but a lot of stuff has been released already by various companies. 

Not only is Suburban Blend a shop but they are also a member of the forums. Shoot him a message.


----------



## paul07ss (Dec 29, 2008)

Out of bounds on rt 22 in scotch plains NJ has 2010 gear... You could get deals on there stuff too... nice guys I seen a ton of Lib tech boards for sure.


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

have you ever been to bungers in sayorville(sp)? my supervisor is good friends with the guy who owns that place and hooked me up alot last year with boots and other stuff when my shit broke. pretty cool guy but i never been to his shop so i dont know all the brands he carries. he would always just bring whatever i needed up to mt snow which i thought was pretty nice of him.


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2009)

NYC shops suck. THere use to be a few good spots but they're all gone now.


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2009)

mpdsnowman said:


> How bout modells?? do they have snowboard stuff??


Lol, good thought, but no they dont have boarding stuff 

Dicks does, and so does Sports Authority, but I been there 3000 times lol


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2009)

Does anyone know if NY Pipe Dreams is out of business yet? Or are they still just going out of business???

I cant really figure it out on the internet, I have done a number of searches and nothing is giving me a clear answer.

Please help ASAP!!


----------



## joeydzzle (Jan 30, 2008)

blades near broadway and houston (as well as other locations)
paragon - union square

i don't know if they have 2010 stuff tho. u might wanna call.


----------



## mOnky (Feb 8, 2009)

NyInfamous'Girl said:


> Does anyone know if NY Pipe Dreams is out of business yet? Or are they still just going out of business???
> 
> I cant really figure it out on the internet, I have done a number of searches and nothing is giving me a clear answer.
> 
> Please help ASAP!!


Hey, not sure if they're closed down or going to close down :dunno:
The 718 re-direct # that is given just keeps ringing..
What shops on the island have u already been to?


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2009)

mOnky said:


> Hey, not sure if they're closed down or going to close down :dunno:
> The 718 re-direct # that is given just keeps ringing..
> What shops on the island have u already been to?


Yea I called the number several times as well...just ringing.

Hmmm...for shops on the island....I have been to SnoHouse, its like my home away from home and they all know me and my bf by first name lol. Then you have Princeton, but they went out of business, bankrupt actually. Then there is ski stop out in Plainview. I got into a huge argument with the manager there so I will never go there again. Then there is a surfshop/snowboard shop by me called Unsound...Its like a locals shop type of thing. Then you have the typical Dicks, Sports Authority....thats all I can really think of? I thought there was more...but I guess not.

You have any other good ones in mind?


----------



## mOnky (Feb 8, 2009)

NyInfamous'Girl said:


> Yea I called the number several times as well...just ringing.
> 
> Hmmm...for shops on the island....I have been to SnoHouse, its like my home away from home and they all know me and my bf by first name lol. Then you have Princeton, but they went out of business, bankrupt actually. Then there is ski stop out in Plainview. I got into a huge argument with the manager there so I will never go there again. Then there is a surfshop/snowboard shop by me called Unsound...Its like a locals shop type of thing. Then you have the typical Dicks, Sports Authority....thats all I can really think of? I thought there was more...but I guess not.
> 
> You have any other good ones in mind?


Yea SnoHaus is awesome.. i go to the one in Hempstead
I've been to all those shops except for Unsound
Umm, there's a couple of other local shops like Sundown or Xtreme Surf & Sport


----------

